# Cannot compile inside ezjail



## fred974 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello,

I am trying to compile a web application and when I do `cmake ..`, I get the following error message 
	
	



```
cmake: Command not found.
```

What is the FreeBSD C compiler toolchain that I need to install to compile inside my jail?

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2015)

Is devel/cmake installed? Mind you you probably still need a compiler, depending on the version of FreeBSD there should be a Clang or GCC compiler. Not sure which of the two you'd need.


----------

